# Heating cores in cake pans!? Help!



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

Do you have to use the heating core?
My Wilton instructor told me you did'nt need them
But I used it anyway in the 3Dteddy bear pan
and it came through the front of the bear!
so now there is a big whole!
should I bake with out it?


----------



## norma (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello Carl,

I only use heating cores when I bake cakes that are 12 inch or more accross. I also noticed that for them to rise evenly, it's better to bake at 325 F, instead of 350 F.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Do you mean the flat shaped teddy bear pan or the stand up teddy bear pan?
If you have the stand up one it should have a heat conducting core included in the original box..

I bought the heating core and have never used it. I use flowers nails turned upside down instead.. A trick I learned from a decorator friend.. Just grease it, fill your pan with the batter, push the upside down flower nail into the batter right in the middle of your pan and bake away. Works perfect, and no hole to fill from that silly oversized heating core! 
You do have to be careful when you flip your cake though. Be sure the flower nail point is sticking through one of the holes on your cooling rack first.. You don't want it to snag the cooling rack and tear your cake!

But really, if your pan is the flat shaped teddy bear pan, you shouldn't need a heating core at all..


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Back in the day, when I was at the bakery, we would use #10 cans with both top and bottom of the can removed and simply place the open can (clean, no lable, greased) into the center of the cake, 15"+. It was like baking a cake, within a cake. Worked well and was cheap.

good times.......:bounce:


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

JOYFULL
Yes I mean the stand up teddy bear
I can use a tiny flower nail insted of that ramrod heating core!?
How?! Its so tiny?


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

No, not a flower nail for the stand up bear as you have the heat conducting core that will do the job..
I'm not sure I'm understanding what you did then.. You say you have a hole in the front of the bear.. Did you use an additional heating core? Like in the photo below?










If you did, that's probably why you ended up with the hole. You only need the rod, not both..

Did you manage to fix your cake by the way?


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

No I used the one that came with the mold
and for some reason it tore through the front of the bear


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Well I went and rumaged through my attic boxes and found my stand up bear pan.. (I have to admit I've never used the thing!) 
I see what you mean about the heating core! I honestly thought the core was the same type as the wondermold and could not figure out how one like the wondermold would tear through your bears tummy??
Well my gosh, the core for the bear is huge!!!

Anyway, I put my pan all together (geez those clips are awful, sooo hard to open!) then I put the core in the way its supposed to clip in.. 
It really is not that easy to get it in to start off with, and was not that easy to remove.. 
I'm sure thats why your core ripped the tummy of your bear.. It seems that if you are not super careful and don't remove the core straight up and out, (which is almost impossible) it will turn ever so slightly, and lean towards the front of the pan.

My only suggestion to this is, maybe get yourself a couple of the cheapest cake mixes you can find, and try baking the bear without the core to see how it turns out..
At least that way you'll know one way or the other if it'll work...


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR YOUR HELP!
I sent you a personal message a while ago
I cant believe you went through all that TROUBLE FOR ME!:bounce:
THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!!!!
HUGS AND KISSES
I tried today being more careful about the core so we will see
I'm wating for it to cool
if it tears I will try with out the core!


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

IT CAME OUT GOOD
Just a couple of soggy spots
I think I put too much cake release....?
I am having a heck of a time with the stars I'm good on a flat surface but not this 3d
any tips?


----------

